# 2 rooms, better size?



## Jeff L (Jun 24, 2014)

I have 2 rooms to chose from, 26x14x8 or 19x12x8. The smaller room has 1 window the larger has 3, is it splitting hairs on which one is a better size? Both will be dedicated media rooms


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I personally like the larger space, will you be using a projector and screen?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

How many seats are you going to try to put in there? The wider one will better support a lot of seats.


----------



## Jeff L (Jun 24, 2014)

6 or 8 seats, possibly couch in front seats on risers. With the larger I can squeeze a row of 4 (me,wife,2kids) with a small walkway. Wife gave a go ahead with either room. the smaller one has one window to treat, both have good closet space for electronics and if I end up needing extra current, neither has an advantage, they will both suck. I haven't decided on a projector yet and screen size will be 120" or smaller.

I have an xv15se with another to be added. My 2 big concerns are, is sound going to be that much different in either room, and I guess the windows, because of resale I wont eliminate them all together. Ive had thoughts of making treatments out of wood with foam inserted into the window opening.... Id like to keep down the LFE transmission if possible. What do you do in that scenario


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Building a window "plug" is a good option and that will block out most if not all the light. The larger room is the one you wnat to use given your seating arrangement. You will need to get some good floor standers for speakers for the front and a decent sub. Do you have a budget in mind for the speakers and sub?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I'd go with the larger room. With that length you can put in a false wall allowing for optimal speaker placement as well as sceen placement. The width will be a definte plus with 2 rows of seating.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

what the others have said. with the amount of seating you want the larger looks better


----------



## Jeff L (Jun 24, 2014)

I was leaning towards the bigger one, I didn't want to confiscate it if the smaller would do. 

I have a xv15se and will be getting another one. I currently have 4 RTIa3's,csia6, and 2 bose book shelves for the surround. 2 of the a3's are height and 2 are front. 

Will bookshelves with 2 subs do the job? I like the a3's for music but HT isn't quite as good, they get a lil muddy in heavy action. Ive listened to def tech sm65, liked them. also dyna audio and monitor audio speakers are on my listen to list. Im going to see if LSA has a room at there office in Nashville where I can audition their line as well. 

I don't have a problem buying towers if theyre going to be a huge improvement, I was looking at moving up a few more notches instead of investing in towers.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I would also choose the larger room, even though the length and width dimensions are close to an even multiple.(might not matter). This could cause modal issues. I also say choose towers if you have the space. They usually have the advantage of playing lower. This is something I exploit, as I'm crossed over at 50hz. Ymmv. Even though it seems most ppl seem to cross at 80hz, towers still usually have the benefits of better dynamics. This is due to the (normally) larger drivers, and many times, higher sensitivities. This is not a golden rule, but I find that you can count on these behaviors.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

If you can take some picture for us and a basic drawing of the layout you think of it would be a great help. With current info the larger is the better one


----------



## Jeff L (Jun 24, 2014)

The room is packed at the moment so a pic not really worth much. Looks like towers and a new amp in my future. thanks for the input.

Regards Jeff


----------

